# A Boom, Banga Bang!



## kenpoworks (Mar 7, 2005)

After reviewing some online Technique Demos, I would like some opinions on the "bam", "pop", "wham", "boom", "bang" "whop", "awheeeeek" "ssssh-tok" or other sounds that seem to be Kenpo's signature tune. 

Some ideas please, are these sound effects, breathing routines, impressions of instructors, timing aids, do the individual sounds have individual functions i.e. "Whump" is this an expression of settlement.

So, describe a sound or series of sounds that you have heard uttered by a Kenpoist and try to define them.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 7, 2005)

LOL, my old instructor Mr. Karol Petro would always say "wack" everytime he would hit something or someone. Now I find my self making sounds other than "kia." I think for me it just helps me settle into a strike and it also helps my timing.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 7, 2005)

My usual noises are either walking through the technique verbally (Kick, rake, backfist, elbow, claw!) or 'Isa' which is 1 in Tagalog. Since I barely know any Tagalog, I'm not sure how that happened, but at least it sounds cool. ISA!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 8, 2005)

For some reason I find myself saying "CRACK" under my breath every time I do something that would break a bone


----------



## Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG. lolololololol!

As soon as I read this I knew I had to tell you this anecdote. 

My instructor always always makes sound effects during private lessons - during group class you can hear him in the private training rooms sometimes, "WHAM!" "BOOM!"

well, last thursday I was learning a move called darkness... it involves ripping someone's eye out...

as he was showing me the specific parts and I asked questions, he kept making this 
"kkkllltch" noise - like ripping out an eye. Now, I usually enjoy all the evil things you get to do in techniques, but there is just something about clawing or ripping out eyeballs... I mean, think about it, you'd have like eyeball gunk in your fingernails and on your hand.... *shudder* So after about three times of him making that noise, I was like, can you please not make that noise, it's just disgusting... so after making fun of my squeamishness, he agreed, and the next time I did the technique, he didn't make any sounds... but he had a really weird expression on his face... it was literally physically hard for him not to make a noise.... so I asked some question about the move, and was told to do it again... and he made the noise, again! as soon as he did he's like sorry I forgot! its HARD!

after all this time of making all these sound effects he literally cannot help it.

eyeballs...

*shudder*


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 8, 2005)

"kkkllltch" LOL, ah! the old eyeball ripping out sound, eh! 
How about "wooosshhdunk" the sound of a knife wizzing through the air before piercing the body, of course this is for practice without a knife...it would be silly to do it with a real knife!


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Mar 9, 2005)

I am a fan of "Bang" It's pretty easy and you sound like a machine gun when you get yourself going


----------



## Sam (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, in my opinion, his best noise is " wheoioe" - the sound of getting the wind knocked out of you... he stumbles backwards and makes a funny expression on his face, and you really cannot help but laugh hysterically... (I can't anyway)


----------



## pete (Mar 9, 2005)

"FWAAAP" the sound of a flounder slapping the pavement...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 9, 2005)

I always got a kick out of one of the ways Parker would...for lack of a better term, "kiai". Other folks in the room would be yelling "keeeeaaaii" or "ICE!", but he would be making an odd noise that sounded like a combination of clearing snot from his throat, while grunting the word "cchhhhomm", and swallowing both at the same time. The other one he'd do that piqued my interest was the "held in sneeze" sound: at the peak of execution of a strike, it would sound like he was holding in a small sneeze, but it escaped out his nose through his sinuses. "pchhkk".

I think I even said "bless you" the first time I heard it. Got a sideways glance and a smile.

D.


----------



## Doc (Mar 9, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> After reviewing some online Technique Demos, I would like some opinions on the "bam", "pop", "wham", "boom", "bang" "whop", "awheeeeek" "ssssh-tok" or other sounds that seem to be Kenpo's signature tune.
> 
> Some ideas please, are these sound effects, breathing routines, impressions of instructors, timing aids, do the individual sounds have individual functions i.e. "Whump" is this an expression of settlement.
> 
> So, describe a sound or series of sounds that you have heard uttered by a Kenpoist and try to define them.


Hey Mate, remind of this when I see you. Just as there are elemental meridians, there are also elemental sounds that affect your execution in many ways. The sounds Ed Parker made were not an accident.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 10, 2005)

Over the years I've heard .. 'Here.. here.. here..boom .. boom .. boom..
as the beginning student moves through the Tec..and they've moved through the ranks..  it's progressed to.. 'WONK WONK WONK'


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 11, 2005)

I hiss a lot and WA-BAM!!! THWACK and various wonderful SFX


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 12, 2005)

You can always tell which guys played with GI Joe's when they were little by the sounds they make in the dojo  !


----------



## Sam (Mar 12, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> You can always tell which guys played with GI Joe's when they were little by the sounds they make in the dojo  !


HAHAHAHAI never thought about it like that! hm, and considering my instructor's father runs the place, I could always ask...


hehehe sounds like I need to tease my instructor when I get off of vacation....


----------



## Rob Broad (Mar 12, 2005)

I often make an odd whomp sound when I am doing a strike that I know will drive the air out of someone.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 27, 2005)

The latest utterance I came across while visiting a  nearby club was the "Yesssss"! sound on every major move.
Rich
ps I suppose the the "Dummy" should have been yelling "Noooo"?


----------



## pete (Mar 27, 2005)

that would be marv albert doing kenpo...


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 27, 2005)

ps I suppose the the "Dummy" should have been yelling "Noooo"?

I seem to stick with "ouch" or the classic "ooomph"


----------



## eyebeams (Apr 22, 2005)

The sounds you make on execution are usually dependent upon the type of breathing you are doing. Similarly, you can use a sound to lead the type of breath, as long as there is not overinvolvement in the tongue and pallete. This ensures you are not "cheating" and the sound is lead through the diaphragm.

 The sound is usually indicative of the part of the diaphragm or chest that is contracting. "i" and "e" sounds indicate exhalation at the chest/mid-diaphragm. Rapid strikes often use this kind of breathing, but to do it properly you need a "reserve" lower in the diaphragm that you can meter out on demand. This also brance your internal organs for impact. Lower sounds (a deep "a" or "o") are used with more rooted techniques. A full-on kiai usually "goes through the scale" to back a movement with total commitment.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Apr 23, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I often make an odd whomp sound when I am doing a strike that I know will drive the air out of someone.


When Mr. Broad makes that whomp sound my body usually goes ow, and then aborts into a fetal position while being stomped into a plethera of extentions, the most noisy being dance of death


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2005)

ROTFLMAO !!! OMG!!! This is the funniest thread,

We and some training partners just got done working on 2-man drills and yes Every one of us made like we were in the old Adam West Batman Series

KAPOW!!!
 OOMPFH!! 
  BANG!!
    CRASH!!
      BAMF!!!!!
        and yes even .... BOINK!! 

Yeslling a shouting while we train the kids and adults watching us were in stitches *L*  and we were doing it without thinking !!!

And the real reason we do this sound making is it is exhaling wich in turn helps with breathing and also does improve your body's natural "settling" ability think when you make those sounds. Flow of energy with the sudden exhaltion of air all driving mass behind it *EG* Usualy when you are really going to nail that hit.
Thanks!

David Gunzburg


----------



## kenpoworks (May 4, 2005)

Yeh, you got the point.That's the spirit David!
Rich


----------

